# Roundtripping from LR Mobile to Photoshop Mix and Back?



## heavydoody (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm starting to see more and more people talking about roundtripping from LR Mobile to Photoshop Mix and back, and have it automatically sync back to your computer. I love this idea!

But, aren't you going to get a pretty lose resolution version of the file synced back to your computer since LR Mobile only has the Smart Preview DNG to work with? Or does it somehow apply those edits to a version of the master back on your computer?


----------



## heavydoody (Nov 13, 2015)

Example:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FGKGFLyMpM

I notice it shows up as a PNG, and Exif data appears to be missing (or maybe it was never there).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 13, 2015)

heavydoody said:


> But, aren't you going to get a pretty lose resolution version of the file synced back to your computer since LR Mobile only has the Smart Preview DNG to work with?




Yes, you're spot on. At this point in time, the largest images available in LRM are 2560px along the long edge (there may be some exceptions for photos shot on the device itself.)


----------



## heavydoody (Nov 13, 2015)

I thought so. I just couldn't see any way it could work like it does when you keep it just in the LR family. Thanks!


----------

